# Plywood vs. Frame&Panel Construction for Entertainment Center



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

So I was about to build a low entertainment center (60" wide, 22" deep, 20" tall).

The original design was plywood cabinet, but due to material (of choice) costs this design is out the door.

I'm not too excited about making this using the plywood box construction method, and would rather go about making this a full Frame and Panel cabinet (sides, bottom, top) but everywhere I look it seems like all entertainment centers are made using plywood construction methods.

my question is - am I missing something here? is there a reason for the plywood construction for this purpose?

Thanks in advance to anyone with the experience that can shed some light on this matter for me, as I'd hate to take my designs and put them to use only to find out after the piece is finished that it wasn't a good idea.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Around here, hardwood plywood is cheaper than hardwood lumber, so I'm not sure I understand your cost problem. I would think cost is the main driving factor in why you see so much plywood construction on entertainment centers. Dimensional stability and convenience (no glue-ups) would be two more reasons I can think of.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

thanks Charlie.

the original design was material specific. the original material of choice was Bamboo Plywood, but at $210-$250 a sheet (48"x96") that would mean a $1K in materials (2×3/4" , 1×1/2", 1×1/4"). I'm pretty sure I can get that cabinet made with hardwoods for under $300 - thats quite a big difference.

I dont mind putting in the extra time/effort for joinery/glueup as this WILL produce a nicer more elegant piece (my personal taste), and in the long run this will work better.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow. Mental note to self: Do not plan any projects with bamboo plywood. 

I think using hardwood frame-and-panel construction will give you a beautiful end result. My only concern would be accounting for seasonal wood movement in something like an entertainment center, which I presume will involve a lot of joinery between pieces at right angles to each other.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Just a thought, but would bamboo flooring suffice?


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

or what about bamboo veneers (if they exist). Maybe you could make your own plywood?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

the reason for plywood bamboo is not only it's surface , but also the edges that show the solid bamboo inner ply and require no edging, as they prove to be quite a good looking edge. so bamboo veneer will not suffice here. I thought about bamboo flooring, but am not sure I want the piece (especially the top) to have a floor pattern look to it but a more solid uniform look.

Charlie,I agree with you about seasonal movement especially since there is a lot of heat generated from the audio/video equipment when in use, and no heat when not in use which will only make that environment more prone to movements. this is what lead me to put this question out in the open and see if anyone had any real life experience that can seal the deal…


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

Naw, wood moves with moisture changes not temperature changes. With normal seasons, they equate to the same thing; i.e. dry and cold in the winter, moist and warm in the summer. Heat will help drive moisture out of damp wood but for well-seasoned wood I wouldn't worry about the heat from AV equipment unless it gets to the point it actually chars wood - then you have other problems.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Thanks *EEngineer*! good info, I thought that temperature had some play in this game.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Dont forget although plywood is a natural living bilogical plant material ,it has been tampered with by man and is designed and constructed in such a way as to be very stable.This is quite unlike wooden panels made in the conventional hardwood way by gluing strips of wood.Therefore ply wood and to a lesser extend chipbard and mdf are much less likely to be ravaged through time with the normal stresses and strains found on raw timber albeit glued.I think if you bear these problems in mind you will realise why companies who don't want their furniture to be returned as problematic in the future opt for the more stable choices.regards Alistair


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Purplev;

I think the reason for using plywood is only one of practicality. Meaning less costly in most instances.

You could use bamboo veneer and use solid bamboo,(flooring) for the edges.

What material would you use for frame and panel construction?

Lee


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*Lee* - I dont have the means to veneer a whole piece (maybe edging…. but not a whole piece) so my options are using raw materials either pre-made plywood, or solid hardwoods. I really like the combination of Walnut/Maple, which would be my choice of hardwoods - I'm thinking walnut frames, and a lighter maple panels.

I calculated material use for this piece, and if I use plywood, I'd need 2 sheets (4'x8') of 3/4" , 1 sheet of 1/2" and one sheet of 1/4". so that puts me in the ~$300 for materials … I THINK I can manage to stay on the same budget with solid wood. am I imagining things?

*Alistair* - I know plywood is as stable as it goes, but I dont really care for the 'straight' look on this particular piece, as I'm aiming for the more elegant/curved legs/raised panels look, and would like to avoid gluing moldings and edgings all around it if I can.

Elegant looks on this piece takes precedence.


----------



## Waldschrat (Dec 29, 2008)

PurpLev, Sounds like a cool project do you have a sketch? or building plan?

So, Just so you know, I perfer solid wood constructions generaly but to consider Cost: I think you should know (as I am sure you do and at risk of stating the obvious), there are alot of very nice furniture made with "man made panels" (lacking better english term for plywood, mdf, that sort of thing), as well as solid wood furniture. I think if what you said in the last line " Elegant looks on this piece takes precedence" than the cost should not be a big question. But if it is the second big factor than probably my recommendation would be to make a detailed plan on how you are going to build this thing (size, joints, material) for both the "man made panel" construction" or the solid wood frame and panel construction.

You should be able to figure almost exactly, give or take 5-10%, what the materials are going to cost, by writing a "cut list" and although this may seem a bit extreme but generaly one needs a plan (even a rough one) to build something. After you have the cut list then it is very easy to figure out exactly what you need, take the sizes add them together slap 50% on for solid wood and about 15% on for "man made panels" and you should have what you are looking for the "cost comparison" for both construction methods.

I think it should also be said, (not knowing what you have for a set up in your shop) that you can also make "form gluings" and curved panels out of furnier, and thin sheets of "man made panels". Even if you do not have a press, you can make a pretty decent one for doing just normal flat stuff as well as making curved elements.

But if making panels and gluing on edging is a pain in the butt in your shop, (with out the right set up I can understand this) then just go with the solid wood construction!

Still would like to see a sketch, now I am curious!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*Waldschrat* - thanks for the input. I most definitely have a plan for both panel and solid wood construction, at the moment it's in very early stages just to asses material cost, and I will post the details here once I finalize my choice.

with that said, the cost does play a role in the selection, but I think that the difference in cost between the 2 choices is marginal. what I was more concerned about was stability, and functionality (in regard to an entertainment center) - but I guess the bottom line is that I will modify the design to accommodate for the functional needs. I'll keep you posted.

It seems to be favoring the solid wood frame and panel path…


----------

